
Run a First Marathon, and Your Arteries May Look 4 Years Younger - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/15/well/marathon-running-arteries-heart-health.html
======
growlist
And what about your knees?

~~~
postpawl
"In fact, in many studies runners seem to be less likely to develop knee
problems, perhaps due to their lower weight, reduced systemic inflammation,
and the ability of cartilage to adapt and get stronger in response to regular
exercise."

[https://www.outsideonline.com/2312866/running-bad-knees-
migh...](https://www.outsideonline.com/2312866/running-bad-knees-might-be-ok-
after-all)

